

Show HN: Cromonitor.com - Spy on your competitors A/B & MVT tests - ysekand
http://cromonitor.com/

======
ysekand
Comparing screenshots (difference thresholds) is probably the most complicated
part of the process. Currently using Imagemagick which is OK but it could be
improved, probably by using Open CV instead.

Any thoughts?

